
Apple’s Third Co-Founder Has Never Used an iPhone and Has No Regrets - Inconel
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ywgbw5/apple-third-founder-ronald-wayne-interview
======
onetokeoverthe
The things we say to ourselves to be able to live with ourselves...

